# question about whiteing



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hay guys
Doses the whiting run more than once a day. I generally get to the key about 6 in the morning and catch a dozen or two by 8 or 9 after that they are done. Do they run again at low tide.
thanks


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught them in the afternoon to.... It's almost like a light switch turned on and off with an occasional straggler... I am sure that it is connected to tide and water conditions. But now that I think about, what species isn't.....


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks I'll give it a try this weekend


----------

